# Car import



## Moving2France (1 mo ago)

Hi,

If I plan to bring my car into France from the UK permanently, and I travel with it (and my visa) via Euro Tunnel, will I need to pay anything or complete any forms prior to this journey?

I have read about the process and understand the need for the Carte Grise, Controle Technique, etc when one is acutally in France, but would I have issues driving my car over to France in the first place?

I am a bit confused about the customs declaration part. The car is 3 years old and I have owned it since new.

Thank you!


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

You will have no problems, nothing to declare, and need to do nothing when you arrive via tunnel or ferry etc. When or if you decide to matriculate the car to register in France permanently , you’ll pay a tax based on its appraised value by the tax office, but this occurs a few steps down the line.


----------



## Moving2France (1 mo ago)

Thanks, your help is appreciated!


----------

